# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Kürecik muamması

## ozzylive

ABD, füze kalkanı bahanesiyle Malatya’ya askerini yerleştirdi ama neler olduğunu bilen yok!
ülkenin kaderi söz konusuyken ortada ne yetkili var, ne muhatap.
*Malatya’da neler oluyor*
NATO savunma sistemi olarak lanse edilen füze kalkanı ABD tarafından Malatya Kürecik’e kuruldu, ABD askerleri geldi ve tesis faaliyete geçti. Ancak fiili durum hakkında hükümetten en ufak bir açıklama gelmedi. Genelkurmay topu Dışişleri’ne atarken, Başbakan Yardımcısı Atalay, konuyla ilgili sorulara “Bilmiyorum” yanıtı veriyor.
*İleri karakol yapılıyoruz*
ülkenİn kaderiyle ilgili bir konudaki belirsizlik muhalefetin de tepkisini çekti. CHP’li Ahmet Toptaş, “İleri karakol konumuna getiriliyoruz. Bu coğrafyanın barışı açısından çok tehlikeli” derken, MHP’li Ahmet Duran Bulut da “Füze kalkanı bizim güvenliğimiz içinse orada Amerikan askerlerinin ne işi var” diyerek tepki gösterdi. 
*Asker geldi, tesis faaliyete geçti, ABD’liden öğrendik*
NATO’nun füze kalkanının kurulduğu Malatya’nın Kürecik köyüne Amerikan askerleri yerleşti. Bölgede konuşlanan ve şimdilik üssün dışına çıkmayan Amerikan askerleri için toplam 
150 konutluk lojman yapılacağı öğrenildi. Bölge halkı hedef haline geldiği için duruma tepki gösterirken, tesisin fiilen faaliyete geçtiği de ABD’nin Avrupa Ordusu ve 7. Ordu Komutanı Mark Hertling’in açıklamasıyla resmiyet kazanmıştı. 

*Kürecik bilmecesi*
Malatya’da füze kalkanı kuruldu, ABD askerleri geldi. Ancak hükümetten bu konuya ilişkin tatmin edici bir açıklama yapılmadı.
*Haber : Ceyhun BOZKURT*
NATO’nun füze kalkanının kurulduğu Malatya’nın Kürecik köyüne Amerikan askerleri yerleşti. Buraya gelen Amerikan askerlerinin şimdilik bölge dışına çıkmadığı belirtiliyor. Ayrıca, üssün yakınında 150 konutluk lojman yapılacağı duyuruldu. Bölge halkı olaya tepki gösterirken, konuya ilişkin bugüne kadar hükümetten resmi bir açıklama gelmedi. CHP ve Saadet Partisi il başkanları, bölgede ne kadar Amerikan askeri olduğunu bilmediklerini, hükümetin bu konuyla ilgili mutlaka açıklama yapması gerektiğini söylediler. 

*“Bilmiyorum”* 
Bu arada, Genelkurmay Başkanlığı, Kürecik’e ABD askerlerinin yerleşmesi ile ilgili olarak YENİüAğ’a “Dışişleri Bakanı bu konuda açıklama yaptı” derken Başbakan Yardımcısı Beşir Atalay da aynı yöndeki soruya “Bilmiyorum” yanıtını verdi. Bilindiği gibi, Dışişleri Bakanı Ahmet Davutoğlu, TBMM’de Kürecik ile ilgili eleştirilere karşı şu açıklamayı yapmıştı: “Kürecik’teki sistem kalkan değil, erken uyarı sistemi. Vatandaşlarımız müsterih olsun, gerekli her türlü koruyucu tedbir alınmıştır.” 

*“Taşeron durumunda”*
üte yandan, Milli Savunma Komisyonu üyesi CHP Afyon Milletvekili Ahmet Toptaş da, “Burada lojmanlar oluşmaya başladı. Artık bir ABD üssü haline getirilecek. Bu durumu Orta Doğu coğrafyası ve bu coğrafyanın barışı açısından çok tehlikeli buluyoruz” açıklaması yaptı. Milli Savunma Komisyonu üyesi CHP Bursa Milletvekili Turhan Tayan ise, “AKP iktidarı maalesef ABD politikalarını tartışmasız kabul eden bir taşeron durumundadır” diye konuştu. Emekli Tümgeneral Armağan Kuloğlu, “Burada İran ve Rusya’ya karşı kurulan bir füze kalkanı söz konusu. İsrail’in korunması amaçlanıyor. Zaten İsrail’in burada tatbikat yapması bu durumun bir göstergesi” dedi.

*ABD’lilerin orada ne işi var*
MHP Balıkesir Milletvekili Ahmet Duran Bulut, Kürecik’e radar sistemi kurulmasına ve oraya Amerikan askerleri getirilmesine tepki gösterdi. Bulut, “Bu füze kalkanı bizim güvenliğimiz içinse orada Amerikan askerlerinin ne işi var” dedi. Bulut şunları söyledi: “Hükümet TBMM’yi milletin iradesini dinlemeden hareket etti. Irak’a Türkiye üzerinden ABD’nin girmesine Meclis izin vermemişti. Ancak Türkiye’nin hava ve deniz limanlarını açtılar. Bu füze kalkanında da durum böyle olabilir.” MHP Genel Sekreteri İsmet Büyükataman da, bu konuyu dünkü grup toplantısında ele aldıklarını söyledi. Büyükataman, “Bizim bu konu ile ilgili endişelerimizi ihtiva eden konulara ilişkin Başbakan, Milli Savunma Bakanı’na verdiğimiz bir önerge oldu. Bu konuda henüz bizi tatmin eden bir açıklama olmadı” diye konuştu. Milli Savunma Komisyonu üyesi AKP Diyarbakır Milletvekili Mehmet Süleyman Hamzaoğulları ise, füze kalkanının ve ABD askerlerinin oraya yerleştirmesinin normal olduğunu söyledi. Hamzaoğulları, şunları kaydetti: “Bu güne kadar ABD askeri Türkiye’ye gelmiştir. İncirlikte de var. Türkiye üzerinden oynanan bir oyun yok. Türkiye bir NATO ülkesi olması sebebiyle füze kalkanını kurmak zorunda.”

*Eksen tartışması ortadan kalktı*
21’nci Yüzyıl Türkiye Enstitüsü Başkanı Prof. ümit üzdağ, ”Kürecik radar sistemi ABD tarafından Türk Amerikan ilişkilerinde son 10 yıldaki en büyük stratejik adım olarak nitelendirilmektedir“ dedi. üzdağ, şunları söyledi: ”Yine ABD açısından bu kalkanın yerleştirilmesi çok olumlu bulunmuştur. Bu kararın alınmasından sonra Washington’da eksen tartışmaları ortadan kalkmış yine aynı şekilde Washington’da AKP hükümetine karşı bakış açışı olumlu zemine oturmuştur. Türkiye, ABD’nin Rusya İran ve daha sonra Asya Pasifik yani üin’e kadar uzanan stratejisinde ünemli bir merkez haline gelecektir.”

----------

